# Im new here



## priya (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello, as the title says I'm new here, I will be starting my surrogacy journey in October/ November. I have been ttc for 7 years and have had 8 early losses, all testing has come back negative.  As I am a congenital heart patient i have been advised to stop trying to conceive  because of my age (33).

I am using my own eggs and hubby's sperm. 

I was just wondering if anyone has been through this journey already and can offer any advice. 

Thank you
P


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi P,
I also have a congenital heart problem.
We had our daughter 7 years ago and met our surrogate through SUK who I would thoroughly recommend if you are thinking of joining an organisation.
We did try naturally and I had one early miscarriage and our son who was stillborn at 24 weeks before we were advised to give up.
I was 32 when our son was born.
Joining SUK was the best decision  we ever made.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Priya

Welcome to FF 

So sorry to hear about your losses  I have also been TTC for 7 years and moved onto Donor eggs now, here's a few links you might find useful

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Surrogacy ~ *CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

Let me know if you need any help finding your way around

L x


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi

good luck!

Any questions feel free to pm me

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Priya 


I'm new to this board too. I'm 32 so similar age and we have been trying for a child for 9 years now.


Good luck and I hope your dreams come true soon lovely!


Saila xx


----------



## priya (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for being so supportive, I'm feeling excited and anxious at the same time, I just want it to be October already.


----------

